# wlan0 inactive in bond0

## Dorsai!

hi,

I've finally got my wpa2 configuration up and running.

Everytime I started the following message appeared at the end of the init output:

WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Although it worked.

The only problem is, that I had to shut down eth0 everytime I wanted to use wlan0 to set the gateway right, as wlan0 and eth0 are in the same net.

So I tried bonding the two interfaces together.

That worked quite well, exept that wlan is not working.

When I plug out my ethernet cable the bont stops to work:

```
bonding: bond0: making interface eth0 the new active one.

bonding: bond0: first active interface up!

bonding: bond0: enslaving eth0 as an active interface with an up link.

bonding: bond0: Adding slave wlan0.

bonding: bond0: enslaving wlan0 as a backup interface with a down link.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): bond0: link becomes ready

bond0: no IPv6 routers present

//here is when I plug out my cable and as you see it doesnt activate or use the wlan device.

r8169: eth0: link down

bonding: bond0: link status definitely down for interface eth0, disabling it

bonding: bond0: now running without any active interface !
```

I allready tried different modes in modprobe.d/bond.conf

So what can I do to get the wlan0 interface running?

here a few further informations:

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="dorsai.net"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA2

        pairwise=TKIP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=TKIP

        #psk="thepassphraseiuse"

        psk=thepskiuse

        priority=2

}

```

```
wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:24:01:2b:ac:82

ssid=dorsai.net

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED
```

As you see the card has sucessfully authenticated on the AP and seems to work fine from the view of wpa_supplicant.

```
ifconfig                                          

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:8c:ed:d1                    

          inet addr:192.168.0.105  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:68ff:fe8c:edd1/64 Scope:Link               

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1        

          RX packets:892 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0             

          TX packets:893 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                                        

          RX bytes:113934 (111.2 KiB)  TX bytes:130866 (127.7 KiB)         

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:8c:ed:d1

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:890 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:890 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:113622 (110.9 KiB)  TX bytes:130474 (127.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:28 Base address:0x4000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:348 (348.0 B)  TX bytes:348 (348.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:8c:ed:d1

          UP BROADCAST SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:312 (312.0 B)  TX bytes:392 (392.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1F-E2-91-4A-7A-62-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_wlan0=( "null" )

slaves_bond0="eth0 wlan0"

depend_bond0() {

        need net.eth0 net.wlan0

}

config_bond0=( "192.168.0.105 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_bond0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_bond0=( "192.168.0.1" )
```

----------

